# Thinking of Getting 2016 Q3 Prestige - but those wheels?



## username2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

From what I have seen the Q3's wheels options are skimpy.
Am I right?










Any chance we are getting these at all?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

You'll need to buy them separately.


----------



## username2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

DasCC said:


> You'll need to buy them separately.


I think they run like $600/ea.!
Not sold as an option unfortunately.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

username2014 said:


> I think they run like $600/ea.!
> Not sold as an option unfortunately.


yolo......


ya I just saw that on the website..... maybe the dealer would be willing to swap wheels.


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

buy reps

http://www.rwcwheels.com/en/site/collection/wheel-collection/audi/ad86


----------



## username2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

phospher5 said:


> buy reps
> 
> http://www.rwcwheels.com/en/site/collection/wheel-collection/audi/ad86


Nice find! Thanks buddy!
Will investigate.


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

username2014 said:


> Nice find! Thanks buddy!
> Will investigate.


no prob- I got the R8 replicas a few years back as winters for my S4, been on 2 other cars since.


----------



## username2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

phospher5 said:


> no prob- I got the R8 replicas a few years back as winters for my S4, been on 2 other cars since.


They look like they are out of Canada... Hard to get in US?


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

username2014 said:


> They look like they are out of Canada... Hard to get in US?


No Idea- but fwiw when I bought mine in a 17 inch size they were about 180 bucks a piece..... way better than paying vw like 350 a rim.


----------

